# Uber partnership with Subway Restaurant



## molusk25 (Dec 14, 2019)

I personally appreciate all Uber does for us drivers. I like the partnership with Subway but until tonight it was all good. I encountered a stingy manager who refused to give me my rewards snack. I am in CA by the way. I showed him the app and it was all official. He tells me he will give me my snack only because I was standing in the long line. (like he is doing me a favor) I told him me and my family have given his location the business for years and now I am a driver and he refuses to give me the snack at first? He says it makes no sense for him to stay with this. I reported him to Uber support.

This manager says there will be other Subway restaurants not cooperating too.

He does not care to think that Uber drivers sometimes deliver Subway items through Uber eats.

He will lose money and unfortunately so will drivers and Uber because of his lack of cooperation with the partnership.

I dealt with the same attitude with a few different managers at random Mc Donald's location. They are being like toddlers and being combative ,difficult, and resisting.
He says he is opting out in the program.

Uber support tells me there is no opt out. so maybe the manager way lying to not embarrass himself in front of customers and try to justify his reason for opting out. 

I did not stay to argue with this manager . But lets hope Uber pulls away from their Uber eats contract at this particular location. All he is doing is resisting. It comes down to him not making money off the small drink and the cookie (various snacks) and in his mind he feels he is losing control and does not like to be told what to do. Then why did he opt in to begin with?

people can change their mind (I get that) but it is a legal contract and he expects drivers to take his food to customers through Uber eats but wont give us our rewards.

I bet His employees were going to honor it if he was not there. 

If there is an agreement/contract with Uber and these various eateries, then the managers and the employees of these eateries are in violation the contract and agreement.

Have any other ride share drivers been denied rewards at any resturant??

I would like to hear your feedback.

thank you and stay safe out there. :smiles:


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Call subway corporate and let them know he denied you because of your support mini horse


----------



## molusk25 (Dec 14, 2019)

thank you


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

There is 3 minutes of my life I’ll never have again.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I think Subway managers who are participating _are _doing drivers a favor.

If you want to make this an issue that will go somewhere, involving Uber support is a good idea. That costs Uber more money.

Why does this promo exist in the first place? Primarily as a way to advertise Subway and secondarily as a way for Uber to reward drivers without it costing Uber anything (like paying drivers more).


----------



## molusk25 (Dec 14, 2019)

they are not doing us a favor the subway managers/owners etc... as they are not keeping their end of the agreement with Uber. They are supposed to honor the agreement. that is why there is a text on the driver app when a driver does not receive the snack to click on the text which states if you received the items or not.

the owners of subway/managers Choose to not cooperate. they are being difficult and stingy. they see it as they are getting screwed out of money. they should take it up with subway corporate and complain with subway corporate as to why they have to be forced to agree with the terms of the contract with Uber.



waldowainthrop said:


> I think Subway managers who are participating _are _doing drivers a favor.
> 
> If you want to make this an issue that will go somewhere, involving Uber support is a good idea. That costs Uber more money.
> 
> ...


uber support was contacted. immediately. thank you for your comments.



Nightrider82 said:


> There is 3 minutes of my life I'll never have again.


 hahahaha


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Usually, things like this have a standard "...at participating locations....." disclaimer. I am not familiar with this promotion, as I avoid Subway™, but I would be surprised if that disclaimer were not there.

Locations that choose not to "participate" should put a sign on the front door/front window of their establishment so that people will know not to waste their time if they are looking for the promotion. Most franchisees hate these promotions. They report that they lose big money on them. The only ones that they report as "tolerable" are those that involve only a free soda or a large-for-the-price-of-a-small-when-you-order___________-at regular menu prices. They do not pay very much for the syrup and the water, so they can afford to give away the whole thing or the "upgrade".


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

My decline cancel rate is too high to get anything and I refuse to go 17 minutes to get someone when the odds tell me it’s a loser.
I will not change my common sense behavior for a “snack”😎


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

There was no contract: Uber just stated this and figured subway wouldn’t care because who eats their processed heavily preserved pedophile sponsored samiches? It’s free false flag marketing and if subway denies the free goods the likelihood you’ll buy a samich is higher because you’re already in the store.

this is a marketing ploy being used by car dealers and retail stores for years, it’s just like that rare car a dealer has for ten grand under book value that they “still have in stock but come down to the dealer to check it out”. The dealer never had it to begin with.


----------



## UberPuppetGirl (Jul 6, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I think Subway managers who are participating _are _doing drivers a favor.
> 
> If you want to make this an issue that will go somewhere, involving Uber support is a good idea. That costs Uber more money.
> 
> Why does this promo exist in the first place? Primarily as a way to advertise Subway and secondarily as a way for Uber to reward drivers without it costing Uber anything (like paying drivers more).


No that's not it.
Many business owners are full of debt including, spending all that money to buy in on the franchise dream. Franchises out side of the big ones with seating for over 20 are not reaping the rewards that smaller specialty restaurants and major franchises are including, from my view, Subways from app sales.
I know this not from UEats but from my special place 7-11. I use this app alot and in some 7 -11 locations that bare the logo they refuse certain services like, refill price reductions, 7th cup free, even charging full price for ice using the cup counting excuse.
I'm sure Subways wants to help you full you food swiping bellies as anyone so worried about a cup of soda probably never gives the UEats customer a break on any mistakes that might come up.
Also I feel bad when they skimp on, the anything goes toppings in a Subways sandwich. It shows that even a few extra spinach leafs can be a make or break decision maker when it comes to profits.

Many of these smaller franchise owners and working partners usually family members have huge expenses, including, their kids in college, family abroad and loans that helped the business in lean times.

Some restaurants like Popeyes can get 100 app orders in an hour.

Poor Subways can get 100 orders in a month if they are lucky.
All the fighting over the app on demand industry is taking profits big time from the little guy.
The little guy who needs some magic advertising campaigns to put them back on the board again. 
The new low cost Subway Slider looks good for the price but some how the size issue is hard to get past.
If they would have maybe called it A Cheap High Quality Low Cost Nosh, Mini Meal or Snack it might have done better.
Like everyone else, I did not try it yet and it might be really good too. But they did not sell it right and the poor franchise owner now has to foot the bill for that mistake to.
As they have to stock it but no one buys it.
So It's A Total Loss.

Let's hope industries find the talent they need or the next gig start up can tie more people into their technology so people can make money again.

Conclusion: Don't Be Mean To The Subway Folks as in some small way they are very much like you except a Franchise Ant just looking for some work too.

_*Uber Puppet Girl is a professional business consultant who submits very compelling content as a hobby in many venues.*_


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@UberPuppetGirl Maybe my meaning wasn't clear because I left a brief response. Subway franchise owners and managers are doing drivers a favor _that they aren't obligated to and probably shouldn't. _A favor is only due if it is earned or will be returned. If I ran a shop I'd only do favors for people who improve my business. I think the Subway/Uber partnership is about bringing business in the door, but many drivers won't spend a penny in Subway after collecting their free stuff.

I don't know how franchises are being compensated for the gifts to Uber drivers but I bet it isn't a lot. Subways have been documented here leaving notes on the door telling Uber drivers to go away. Others begrudgingly participate, as in the example in this thread. Perhaps this is because the big company making the deal is attempting to improve the overall picture (more Subway traffic) without making the giveaway worth the trouble to the franchises.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

The manager was worried about losing money? One cookie and a 20oz fountain drink probably costs the store $.25-.50 at most. I blame Uber and Subway for messing this up. What could've been a nice thing has turned into a hassle


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

If we don't take a stand for our snacks, they will continue to walk or drive all over us. Give them 6 inches, and they'll take a foot(long).


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Managers and franchise owners do whatever they can to keep costs down so I'm not surprised they are repelling ants where possible. Subway is already notoriously stingy with their shit so this fits right in line with their behavior. Not that I'd ask for extra toppings with their nasty Shigella-lettuce floating about anyway.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> The manager was worried about losing money? One cookie and a 20oz fountain drink probably costs the store $.25-.50 at most. I blame Uber and Subway for messing this up. What could've been a nice thing has turned into a hassle


That driver was worried about losing money? It was only 5 minutes until the customer got there and he got paid for it. It cost him $.50 at most. I blame Uber.

Franchisees are making the most out of tight margins too. They are under pressure from the parent like Uber drivers are.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

molusk25 said:


> I personally appreciate all Uber does for us drivers. I like the partnership with Subway but until tonight it was all good. I encountered a stingy manager who refused to give me my rewards snack. I am in CA by the way. I showed him the app and it was all official. He tells me he will give me my snack only because I was standing in the long line. (like he is doing me a favor) I told him me and my family have given his location the business for years and now I am a driver and he refuses to give me the snack at first? He says it makes no sense for him to stay with this. I reported him to Uber support.
> 
> This manager says there will be other Subway restaurants not cooperating too.
> 
> ...


FYI; some subways are corporate and may participate. Others are franchises and have every right not to give away the mass produced no flavor having crap that passes for food.

You will see this with TB, BK, KFC also.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Were you really arguing in front of other people over a free snack?

You know what else is free?
Dignity. Please help yourself to some.


----------



## RhodyBob (Apr 6, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> You know what else is free?
> Dignity. Please help yourself to some.


For this reason I can forgo a cookie and/or a 6-ounce flat Dr. Pepper. To have find a Subway and then go beg them for a freebie? No thanks, Uber.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

I stopped reading when I got to this:


molusk25 said:


> I personally appreciate all Uber does for us drivers.


Uber does nothing significant for drivers.

Here's what one Subway location's highly educated management posted in my city


----------



## Blkcherrysoul (Aug 20, 2019)

One subway didnt give me a sandwhich on uberpro diamond and I called diamond support and the lady kept apologizing I couldnt get my snack and added a $10 credit to my account so I could get whatever snack I wanted 🤣...im dead serious!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Blkcherrysoul said:


> One subway didnt give me a sandwhich on uberpro diamond and I called diamond support and the lady kept apologizing I couldnt get my snack and added a $10 credit to my account so I could get whatever snack I wanted &#129315;...im dead serious!


Uber could just pay us all a fair rate so we would have the money to buy a sandwich or a cookie instead of pushing these pathetic insulting promotions.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

This can't be real life? "Adults" arguing over "free" snacks

When I saw the big blue "free" snacks bar in my destination filter area my first thought was Damm they just keep coming up with new insults they might as well be spitting in your face & drivers actually falling for it

Not that they'll miss my business since last time I had subway was in the 90s & I rarely do fast food but soon as I see Uber Lyft "partnering" with a company I put them on a list of companies I'll never in life patronize, Uber eats is great for compiling a list of local spots Ill skip when I do dabble


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> @UberPuppetGirl Maybe my meaning wasn't clear because I left a brief response. Subway franchise owners and managers are doing drivers a favor _that they aren't obligated to and probably shouldn't. _A favor is only due if it is earned or will be returned. If I ran a shop I'd only do favors for people who improve my business. I think the Subway/Uber partnership is about bringing business in the door, but many drivers won't spend a penny in Subway after collecting their free stuff.
> 
> I don't know how franchises are being compensated for the gifts to Uber drivers but I bet it isn't a lot. Subways have been documented here leaving notes on the door telling Uber drivers to go away. Others begrudgingly participate, as in the example in this thread. Perhaps this is because the big company making the deal is attempting to improve the overall picture (more Subway traffic) without making the giveaway worth the trouble to the franchises.


My x owns 2 franchise Firehouse Subs. Basically they have to do what the corporate office tells them.


----------



## AtSki (Dec 28, 2017)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Blkcherrysoul said:


> One subway didnt give me a sandwhich on uberpro diamond and I called diamond support and the lady kept apologizing I couldnt get my snack and added a $10 credit to my account so I could get whatever snack I wanted &#129315;...im dead serious!


&#128046; &#128169;



molusk25 said:


> I personally appreciate all Uber does for us drivers. I like the partnership with Subway but until tonight it was all good. I encountered a stingy manager who refused to give me my rewards snack. I am in CA by the way. I showed him the app and it was all official. He tells me he will give me my snack only because I was standing in the long line. (like he is doing me a favor) I told him me and my family have given his location the business for years and now I am a driver and he refuses to give me the snack at first? He says it makes no sense for him to stay with this. I reported him to Uber support.
> 
> This manager says there will be other Subway restaurants not cooperating too.
> 
> ...


Just goes on and on and on
&#129656; &#129318;‍♂&#128299;
@Ian Richard Markham please show letter & word count. Thx u in advance


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

UberPuppetGirl said:


> No that's not it.
> Many business owners are full of debt including, spending all that money to buy in on the franchise dream. Franchises out side of the big ones with seating for over 20 are not reaping the rewards that smaller specialty restaurants and major franchises are including, from my view, Subways from app sales.
> I know this not from UEats but from my special place 7-11. I use this app alot and in some 7 -11 locations that bare the logo they refuse certain services like, refill price reductions, 7th cup free, even charging full price for ice using the cup counting excuse.
> I'm sure Subways wants to help you full you food swiping bellies as anyone so worried about a cup of soda probably never gives the UEats customer a break on any mistakes that might come up.
> ...





Cold Fusion said:


> &#128046; &#128169;
> 
> 
> Just goes on and on and on
> ...


I am confused by this lack of mention of the ten minute payment feature built into the app, like a bar code to scan. Are you saying that the managers of the designated locations are refusing to scan or input the code?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

LADryver said:


> I am confused


Agreed &#128077;


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Agreed &#128077;


No, seriously, it seems to me like the location is 1) prearranged, and 2) Paid or reimbursed, so what is the problem?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

LADryver said:


> so what is the problem?


From my perspective: You
"_Seriously_" &#128528;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> From my perspective: You
> "_Seriously_" &#128528;


#AlwaysTeamColdFusion &#128536;


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> From my perspective: You
> "_Seriously_" &#128528;


Now I understand. Some drivers are not reading the requirements. 1) You have to click on the note heading to find the details. Details are The Psrticipating Location. You either go there or do not get your goody. Then next, once there, only when actually at the cash register and without bothering anyone, you click on the redemption button and have ten minutes to use whatever it is, a scannable coupon barcode more than likely. Then you take your item like a paying customer. Subway probably counted on generating accompanying sales. But they do not know Uber drivers. Be that as it may, they as a store are not at revenue loss. Apparently some stores are being robbed by uninformed drivers? They do not give free stuff. The coupon makes it free if it is the correct location.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

molusk25 said:


> I personally appreciate all Uber does for us drivers. I like the partnership with Subway but until tonight it was all good. I encountered a stingy manager who refused to give me my rewards snack. I am in CA by the way. I showed him the app and it was all official. He tells me he will give me my snack only because I was standing in the long line. (like he is doing me a favor) I told him me and my family have given his location the business for years and now I am a driver and he refuses to give me the snack at first? He says it makes no sense for him to stay with this. I reported him to Uber support.
> 
> This manager says there will be other Subway restaurants not cooperating too.
> 
> ...


Subway is a franchise, more than likely you were speaking with the owner of that particular Subway franchise and they didn't wish to participate in the program.



LADryver said:


> Now I understand. Some drivers are not reading the requirements. 1) You have to click on the note heading to find the details. Details are The Psrticipating Location. You either go there or do not get your goody. Then next, once there, only when actually at the cash register and without bothering anyone, you click on the redemption button and have ten minutes to use whatever it is, a scannable coupon barcode more than likely. Then you take your item like a paying customer. Subway probably counted on generating accompanying sales. But they do not know Uber drivers. Be that as it may, they as a store are not at revenue loss. Apparently some stores are being robbed by uninformed drivers? They do not give free stuff. The coupon makes it free if it is the correct location.


If only life was that easy. In a perfect world you are right, in reality corporations make it really hard as a store to be reimbursed for coupons and promotions.

Yes I said it, most companies and corporations are janky like that. If they can find away to off load cost with minimum chance of litigation or ill effect, they're doing it.


----------



## molusk25 (Dec 14, 2019)

All Uber did was tell the driver they can receive a snack at a Subway Restaurant and what snack they will received based on their level of driver pro status. 
. I don't believe drivers were never ever informed the snack was only at participating locations. You kind of have to figure it out on your own. no big deal and lets just move on from all this. 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

molusk25 said:


> All Uber did was tell the driver they can receive a snack at a Subway Restaurant and what snack they will received based on their level of driver pro status.
> . I don't believe drivers were never ever informed the snack was only at participating locations. You kind of have to figure it out on your own. no big deal and lets just move on from all this.


[/QUOTE]

Just have to know your app.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Blkcherrysoul said:


> One subway didnt give me a sandwhich on uberpro diamond and I called diamond support and the lady kept apologizing I couldnt get my snack and added a $10 credit to my account so I could get whatever snack I wanted &#129315;...im dead serious!


Diamond support more or less told me I was SOL, that once the offer is marked redeemed they cannot do anything.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Diamond support more or less told me I was SOL, that once the offer is marked redeemed they cannot do anything.


Yeah gotta watch where you click.


----------



## UberPuppetGirl (Jul 6, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> @UberPuppetGirl Maybe my meaning wasn't clear because I left a brief response. Subway franchise owners and managers are doing drivers a favor _that they aren't obligated to and probably shouldn't. _A favor is only due if it is earned or will be returned. If I ran a shop I'd only do favors for people who improve my business. I think the Subway/Uber partnership is about bringing business in the door, but many drivers won't spend a penny in Subway after collecting their free stuff.
> 
> I don't know how franchises are being compensated for the gifts to Uber drivers but I bet it isn't a lot. Subways have been documented here leaving notes on the door telling Uber drivers to go away. Others begrudgingly participate, as in the example in this thread. Perhaps this is because the big company making the deal is attempting to improve the overall picture (more Subway traffic) without making the giveaway worth the trouble to the franchises.


AT LEAST....you seem to care. I think buying food at the restaurant drivers go to sometimes is not a bad thing. 
You made a good point. ❤&#128172;❤


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Approximate time to type your post: Five minutes. (300 seconds)
Approximate value of Subway cookie/drink: $0.75

(0.75/300)*60=

You're valuing your time at 15 cents per minute.

Let that sink in.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Approximate time to type your post: Five minutes. (300 seconds)
> Approximate value of Subway cookie/drink: $0.75
> 
> (0.75/300)*60=
> ...


15 cents a minute is what my market pays. In some markets, that would be an upgrade in pay.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Apparently English isn't this guy's first language.

SENDWICH?

And spaces in between words is good. Except when they're only one word (anymore).

:roflmao: &#128514;-o:



WAHN said:


> View attachment 388960


I no longer do this free snack thing. I've done it four times with two of them having no idea what I was talking about, and the other 2 having to dink around checking with the manager or supervisor, then finagling the system to make a note of the transaction and have me sign a receipt.

My dignity is worth more than a sandwich or cookie.

This might be the most poorly executed promotion/benefit _ever_.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

losiglow said:


> I no longer do this free snack thing. I've done it four times with two of them having no idea what I was talking about, and the other 2 having to dink around checking with the manager or supervisor, then finagling the system to make a note of the transaction and have me sign a receipt.
> 
> My dignity is worth more than a sandwich or cookie.
> 
> This might be the most poorly executed promotion/benefit _ever_.


Agreed. This promotion is beyond ridiculous. It should be removed from the app as it is an embarrassment to Uber and Subway.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> @UberPuppetGirl Maybe my meaning wasn't clear because I left a brief response. Subway franchise owners and managers are doing drivers a favor _that they aren't obligated to and probably shouldn't. _A favor is only due if it is earned or will be returned. If I ran a shop I'd only do favors for people who improve my business. I think the Subway/Uber partnership is about bringing business in the door, but many drivers won't spend a penny in Subway after collecting their free stuff.
> 
> I don't know how franchises are being compensated for the gifts to Uber drivers but I bet it isn't a lot. Subways have been documented here leaving notes on the door telling Uber drivers to go away. Others begrudgingly participate, as in the example in this thread. Perhaps this is because the big company making the deal is attempting to improve the overall picture (more Subway traffic) without making the giveaway worth the trouble to the franchises.


That's sort of what I was thinking on this one. As franchise owners I do not believe that they're actually contractually obligated to support that program entered into by Subway Corporate. They pay a yearly or monthly franchise fee plus they purchase probably dang near everything from Subway. Part of the fee they pay is supposed to cover Subway advertising by Corporate.

I haven't seen the Subway contract what I suspect is happening here is that Subway entered into the agreement with Uber in the hopes of luring drivers into their franchisee owned shops on the basis that a decent percentage would lead to sales. A loss leader of sorts a soda which are cheap for the franchise owner for the possibility of a larger sale. How many drivers actually buy anything else when they're in the Subway though. I'll bet it's pretty close to none since drivers don't make much to begin with.

To compound the issue while on the surface soda's are a small cost for the franchise owner but they also happen to be one of the larger sources of profit meaning they make a lot more from them than it costs to produce them. So it is affecting those Subway shop owner's bottom line.

Now Subway might have made a deal with those franchise participants that they would reimburse the cost of those drinks, but if they did I'll bet they do it at cost, and not cost plus profit, that is assuming they structured the deal like that with the franchise owners in the first place.

And even if they did those franchise owners have to track, report, and monitor for reimbursement from subway if they set up the deal that way. It's a royal pain for those franchise owners if that's the deal.

If it's not and they have to eat the cost then given how much they can make off the sale of soda their distaste for the deal would be obvious.

It's funny because in many respects those Franchise owners are being treated by Subway they way Uber is treating its drivers here it would seem.

Instead of being angry at those Franchise owners the real complaint is with Uber for offering a reward it either knows, or should know it has no ability to ensure its drivers receive.

What's worse is that a lot of those franchise owners are going to start hating Uber drivers, not Uber, Not Subway, but 'greedy' free loading Uber drivers stealing their profits.

That reward is a bad deal all around for drivers.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> To compound the issue while on the surface soda's are a small cost for the franchise owner but they also happen to be one of the larger sources of profit meaning they make a lot more from them than it costs to produce them. So it is affecting those Subway shop owner's bottom line.


Great analysis. You understand opportunity costs and practice empathy. Are you sure you are a rideshare driver?!


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

IR12 said:


> FYI; some subways are corporate and may participate. Others are franchises and have every right not to give away the mass produced no flavor having crap that passes for food.
> 
> You will see this with TB, BK, KFC also.


As a person that was in the restaurant business for over 40 years I'm betting this was an idea of someone at Subway. They got together with Uber and here comes this promotion. I believe you are correct about corporate owned stores. Franchisees are almost like Uber drivers. They are told what will be on the menu and how much it will cost.They are then told they are business people and self employed. Each franchise has to pay the mother corporation a percentage of the gross sales. Mother corporation doesn't ask the franchisee if they want to participate in the promo or not. They just mail the instructions on how to proceed. If there was a forum called franchisepeople.net you could go on there and read the same stuff you read here.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> That's sort of what I was thinking on this one. As franchise owners I do not believe that they're actually contractually obligated to support that program entered into by Subway Corporate. They pay a yearly or monthly franchise fee plus they purchase probably dang near everything from Subway. Part of the fee they pay is supposed to cover Subway advertising by Corporate.
> 
> I haven't seen the Subway contract what I suspect is happening here is that Subway entered into the agreement with Uber in the hopes of luring drivers into their franchisee owned shops on the basis that a decent percentage would lead to sales. A loss leader of sorts a soda which are cheap for the franchise owner for the possibility of a larger sale. How many drivers actually buy anything else when they're in the Subway though. I'll bet it's pretty close to none since drivers don't make much to begin with.
> 
> ...


Uber / Subway should compensate the franchisee the same way they would be compensated if they sold the sandwich, drink, and cookie. It really seems to me that it must be true that they do not based on the fact that none of the Subways seem to honor this promotion or if they do it seems they act like Uber drivers who just got a 15 minute away min-fare ride with no tip.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Jared must be somehow involved in this fubar disagreement.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

molusk25 said:


> the owners of subway/managers Choose to not cooperate. they are being difficult and stingy. they see it as they are getting screwed out of money. they should take it up with subway corporate and complain with subway corporate as to why they have to be forced to agree with the terms of the contract with Uber





waldowainthrop said:


> I think the Subway/Uber partnership is about bringing business in the door, but many drivers won't spend a penny in Subway after collecting their free stuff


Agreed with the 2nd quote.
"Where's my free cookie?"
"Now I need to use the bathroom."
"Bye!"



Wonkytonk said:


> It's funny because in many respects those Franchise owners are being treated by Subway they way Uber is treating its drivers here it would seem.





molusk25 said:


> I would like to hear your feedback


In my mind this is comparable to a driver arriving for pickup then deciding they don't want the ride. Now the pax is PISSED and asking questions like: "If they didn't want to drive me, why did they accept the ride in the first place? Why are drivers so stingy? Uber should force every driver to take every ride." Anyone remember Taco Mode?

Imagine if you ran a Subway in a busy part of a big city. Randomly, some company just told their x0,000 workers that they could stop in DAILY and get FREE stuff, at your expense. How would you feel??


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

molusk25 said:


> I personally appreciate all Uber does for us drivers. I like the partnership with Subway but until tonight it was all good. I encountered a stingy manager who refused to give me my rewards snack. I am in CA by the way. I showed him the app and it was all official. He tells me he will give me my snack only because I was standing in the long line. (like he is doing me a favor) I told him me and my family have given his location the business for years and now I am a driver and he refuses to give me the snack at first? He says it makes no sense for him to stay with this. I reported him to Uber support.
> 
> This manager says there will be other Subway restaurants not cooperating too.
> 
> ...


You actually waste your time and go for your small drink and cookie? I would think you got better stuff to do.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

molusk25 said:


> I personally appreciate all Uber does for us drivers. I like the partnership with Subway but until tonight it was all good. I encountered a stingy manager who refused to give me my rewards snack. I am in CA by the way. I showed him the app and it was all official. He tells me he will give me my snack only because I was standing in the long line. (like he is doing me a favor) I told him me and my family have given his location the business for years and now I am a driver and he refuses to give me the snack at first? He says it makes no sense for him to stay with this. I reported him to Uber support.
> 
> This manager says there will be other Subway restaurants not cooperating too.
> 
> ...


Totally uncalled for manager behavior. Deserves a good public shaming on your local social medium.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Usually, things like this have a standard "...at participating locations....." disclaimer. I am not familiar with this promotion, as I avoid Subway™, but I would be surprised if that disclaimer were not there.
> 
> Locations that choose not to "participate" should put a sign on the front door/front window of their establishment so that people will know not to waste their time if they are looking for the promotion. Most franchisees hate these promotions. They report that they lose big money on them. The only ones that they report as "tolerable" are those that involve only a free soda or a large-for-the-price-of-a-small-when-you-order___________-at regular menu prices. They do not pay very much for the syrup and the water, so they can afford to give away the whole thing or the "upgrade".


Locations that choose not to participate do so, not from the angle of opting-out, but rather from the angle of never having opted-in.

Subway is a chain, but it is also a system of franchises. Franchises are not obligated to participate in things like this, and are not consulted, usually, before they begin.

Imagine if U/L put the discounts they give pax onto you, the driver, to honor at your expense.

It's not for the franchisees to put up a sign saying they're opting out... it was up to U/L to have an accurate list of locations that are participating.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

LADryver said:


> Just have to know your app.


1. You physically confirmed in person that as long as you go to the one directed to in the app then that location honors the promotion ?

2. Do you need to actually do the "click to redeem" thing at the register when paying ?


----------



## RhodyBob (Apr 6, 2019)

Dunkin Donuts came out with a latte and espresso promotion, added items to the menu and initiated a big marketing promotion.

The impact on the franchisees?

Several thousand dollars of equipment costs to install the latte/espresso machines.
Training of high-school dropout minimum wage employees as would-be baristas.("duh, do I ask 'em if they want fries with that?")
Back ups at drive-up windows when Starbucks-on-the-cheap customers insist on their "Grande half caf triple skinny extra hot caramel frappadappachino latte."

Corporate suits have no idea what it means to be at the bottom of the food chain, no pun intended.

Uber, Subway, Dunkin. No difference.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I am not defending independent franchisees, but, the relationship between Subway corporate and them is probably the worst of all the franchise deals out there. They have been ****ed over for years recently, like we are with Uber.

Can't blame them for saying no.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Usually, things like this have a standard "...at participating locations....." disclaimer. I am not familiar with this promotion, as I avoid Subway™, but I would be surprised if that disclaimer were not there.
> 
> Locations that choose not to "participate" should put a sign on the front door/front window of their establishment so that people will know not to waste their time if they are looking for the promotion. Most franchisees hate these promotions. They report that they lose big money on them. The only ones that they report as "tolerable" are those that involve only a free soda or a large-for-the-price-of-a-small-when-you-order___________-at regular menu prices. They do not pay very much for the syrup and the water, so they can afford to give away the whole thing or the "upgrade".


The app directs you to a particular subway when there are ones a lot closer which tells me they are not all partisipating, i havn't used it yet because i am not driving 5 or 6 miles for a cookie and a drink.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Rockocubs said:


> The app directs you to a particular subway when there are ones a lot closer which tells me they are not all partisipating, i havn't used it yet because i am not driving 5 or 6 miles for a cookie and a drink.


its possible the app directs people to corporate owned Subways


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Franchisees are almost like Uber drivers. They are told what will be on the menu and how much it will cost.They are then told they are business people and self employed. Each franchise has to pay the mother corporation a percentage of the gross sales. Mother corporation doesn't ask the franchisee if they want to participate in the promo or not. They just mail the instructions on how to proceed. If there was a forum called franchisepeople.net you could go on there and read the same stuff you read here.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

losiglow said:


> This might be the most poorly executed promotion/benefit _ever_.


That's what I said a couple weeks ago on a thread I started about the free snacks BS.

Of course, it devolved into a shouting match about why anybody would want a cookie, but the intended point was that Uber screwed up the roll-out of this promotion. I contacted Uber support about how this was supposed to work, and they couldn't give me an answer.

Total dumpster fire...by a company which already has too many dumpster fires burning as it is.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> 1. You physically confirmed in person that as long as you go to the one directed to in the app then that location honors the promotion ?
> 
> 2. Do you need to actually do the "click to redeem" thing at the register when paying ?


I have not redeemed one yet but I know how coupons work. You do not even have to tell them you are a driver. Coupons redeem in the common course of business. If not then there is the link for support right below the button. It seems to me like there is so much disbelief. This is not the tooth fairy. And you cant just grunt to any Subway that you want your freebie. I think there are different levels of store operations, why some stores and not others. But you have to follow the instructions.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

This whole free cookie scheme of Uber's is

...[Drum roll]...

Half baked.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This whole free cookie scheme of Uber's is
> 
> ...[Drum roll]...
> 
> Half baked.


How long were you sitting on this?

&#128513;


----------



## Fast Times @ UBER (Apr 22, 2017)

When the promo said “partnership” that should have been your first clue.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I've been denied before, when I go in alone I have about a 80% success rate. Im 100% if I go in with my daughter and have her pick out the cookie before I tell the employee it's a free uber promotion, who wants to make a little girl sad?

I've never been denied the sub, I always order it make them cook it before I show them the app. If they deny me they can throw away the sub.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> How long were you sitting on this?
> 
> &#128513;


I "chipped" away at it for a while.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

subway sucks. fake sandwiches. 
sold in areas where good sandwiches are not sold.
I got offer.i am not begging with my app...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Were you really arguing in front of other people over a free snack?
> 
> You know what else is free?
> Dignity. Please help yourself to some.


I WANT A COOKIE DAMNIT !



WAHN said:


> I stopped reading when I got to this:
> 
> Uber does nothing significant for drivers.
> 
> ...


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't understand some of you math-deficient ants sometimes. If you go pick up up a free cookie, you're losing money. You do know a 0.5 mile ride will buy you a whole pack of these, right?


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> That's sort of what I was thinking on this one. As franchise owners I do not believe that they're actually contractually obligated to support that program entered into by Subway Corporate. They pay a yearly or monthly franchise fee plus they purchase probably dang near everything from Subway. Part of the fee they pay is supposed to cover Subway advertising by Corporate.
> 
> I haven't seen the Subway contract what I suspect is happening here is that Subway entered into the agreement with Uber in the hopes of luring drivers into their franchisee owned shops on the basis that a decent percentage would lead to sales. A loss leader of sorts a soda which are cheap for the franchise owner for the possibility of a larger sale. How many drivers actually buy anything else when they're in the Subway though. I'll bet it's pretty close to none since drivers don't make much to begin with.
> 
> ...


I know a former manager of a Subway and he said that its up to the franchise owner or manager to decide if a promotion should be available or not I think most Subway locations chose to do the promotions as they help sales



uberdriverfornow said:


> its possible the app directs people to corporate owned Subways


I have been directed to a franchised location so not just corporate owned


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Dude its subway,not smith and wollensky....who cares if they dont honor some shitty offer for shitty food..go make money and buy yourself something better...could uber try an partner with any worse chain? Garbage goes to garbage


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

AtSki said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 389272


Whenever somethings are written in upper case is like they're shouting lol &#128518;.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I was at a Subway recently, and I actually forgot about the promo.
The cashier overheard me talking to another customer about being an Uber driver, and she told me not to forget about the freebies.
I thanked her and added on the free drink and cookie to my order.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Mtbsrfun said:


> There was no contract: Uber just stated this and figured subway wouldn't care because who eats their processed heavily preserved pedophile sponsored samiches?


Pedophile sponsored?


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

UberPuppetGirl said:


> No that's not it.
> Many business owners are full of debt including, spending all that money to buy in on the franchise dream. Franchises out side of the big ones with seating for over 20 are not reaping the rewards that smaller specialty restaurants and major franchises are including, from my view, Subways from app sales.
> I know this not from UEats but from my special place 7-11. I use this app alot and in some 7 -11 locations that bare the logo they refuse certain services like, refill price reductions, 7th cup free, even charging full price for ice using the cup counting excuse.
> I'm sure Subways wants to help you full you food swiping bellies as anyone so worried about a cup of soda probably never gives the UEats customer a break on any mistakes that might come up.
> ...


Why would ANYONE feel sorry for a Subway franchisee? If they're unhappy, Uber is hiring. They can drive poos around like the rest of us, and get a free cookie from a successful Subway store.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I'll probably be on a first name basis with my go-to Subway here shortly :thumbup: 

And seems if you don't hit "redeem".... well..... makes for a lot of Subway!!! Or so a "friend" told me :wink:


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

AtSki said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 389272


I don't accept Uber Eats Pings anyways BUT IF I were to do so and I saw this sign when I went to pick up a sandwich for a customer I would just give back the sandwich to Subway


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> I've been denied before, when I go in alone I have about a 80% success rate. Im 100% if I go in with my daughter and have her pick out the cookie before I tell the employee it's a free uber promotion, who wants to make a little girl sad?
> 
> I've never been denied the sub, I always order it make them cook it before I show them the app. If they deny me they can throw away the sub.


I do this very same thing at McDs with a credit card I cancelled years ago. I look at them with Puss in Boots eyes and say I don't know why it was denied. They usually just shove it at me like just go.

6/8. Win.

The other 2 I just gave up my real card.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

These kind of promotions are difficult on franchises and some restaurants are hanging by a thread. My local subway won’t even give away a water cup with a footling sandwich purchase.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> I don't understand some of you math-deficient ants sometimes. If you go pick up up a free cookie, you're losing money. You do know a 0.5 mile ride will buy you a whole pack of these, right?


Oreos are No LongerMade in America !

Boycott Oreo !


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

May H. said:


> These kind of promotions are difficult on franchises and some restaurants are hanging by a thread. My local subway won't even give away a water cup with a footling sandwich purchase.


I just left subway and got all 3 items no problem. The manager came over and told the cashier to put it on the house account. I asked the manager if the franchise is compensated, she said she thinks so and that they add it to the ubereats account.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It really sucks that they aren't honoring the deal but I can see why. I mean imagine working at one of these Subways and suddenly having 100 Uber drivers coming in a day demanding free sodas and cookies. In theory we would buy something else too but for the most part we are all broke due to the lowered pay!


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Mtbsrfun said:


> There was no contract: Uber just stated this and figured subway wouldn't care because who eats their processed heavily preserved pedophile sponsored samiches?


Misspelled &#128529; <sigh>

It's "SENDWICH"












Fast Times @ UBER said:


> When the promo said "partnership" that should have been your first clue.


This literally made me LOL.

My coworkers looked over my cube to see why I was losing it.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Most Subways are franchises, if not pretty much all of them. Just think of it like an Uber driver refusing an unprofitable ride request corporate (Uber) sends.


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

This is just a marketing gimmick to advertise subway via uber to drivers. Their “sendwiches” are shite anyway...their slogan used to be “subway: eat fresh”... mmmmhm ya, right.. try going in there at 10 PM and seeing how “fresh” that lettuce is.

might as well call it a night in the car at that point coz you’ll be flooring it home with diharroea and probably get a citation from the highway patrol on the way.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

marktwothousand said:


> This is just a marketing gimmick to advertise subway via uber to drivers. Their "sendwiches" are shite anyway...their slogan used to be "subway: eat fresh"... mmmmhm ya, right.. try going in there at 10 PM and seeing how "fresh" that lettuce is.
> 
> might as well call it a night in the car at that point coz you'll be flooring it home with diharroea and probably get a citation from the highway patrol on the way.


I went once late morning and I was the only one in the shop. The tomatoes and cucumber were the worst off but having become translucent the way they do when they've either gone through a freeze thaw cycle or when they're going bad, everything that could wilt was well on its way to doing so. About the only things you couldn't tell were bad were the olives and peppers. Between that and the exorbitant price of getting a full one foot sub of the only two they offer that are even remotely passable it's just not worth the time, and effort to go there.

That though I suspect has more to do with franchise owners than Subway itself, although on the other hand that's happened at significantly more than one Subway so it's not a stand alone issue, and Subway should probably get off its backside on that issue.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Were you really arguing in front of other people over a free snack?
> 
> You know what else is free?
> Dignity. Please help yourself to some.


I disagree with you.
It is not a free snack, Uber is paying for it because we drive for less than ONE dollar/mile.

I am blue.
Most stores have no idea about this promotion, same thing exactly happened with the McDonald's coffee.
Some know and refuse to give it because there is no code generated when we press the timer.
Some give it and make us sign the receipt.
Some give it without any problems.
I blame Uber for not making a CODE after the timer starts, so the store can get his money.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> I disagree with you.
> It is not a free snack, Uber is paying for it because we drive for less than ONE dollar/mile.
> 
> I am blue.
> ...


No need to disagree.

The problem always is and always has been Uber.

why can't Uber just email us a $2.99 eCertificate every week to cash in at Subway?

I really don't think they're paying for anything. 
Theyre promising Subway that this will bring them more business. We'll go for the snack and get more. 
Some Subways buy in and take the hit. Others don't.

FYI
I am green


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Imagine if U/L put the discounts they give pax onto you, the driver, to honor at your expense


They've done that since the beginning. Sure, current discounts they don't pass down to driver. But in the beginning when fares were higher for drivers, Uber was giving discounts to pax to stimulate business. When they could no longer afford discounts, they lowered driver pay, effectively passing on discounts to drivers



touberornottouber said:


> It really sucks that they aren't honoring the deal but I can see why. I mean imagine working at one of these Subways and suddenly having 100 Uber drivers coming in a day demanding free sodas and cookies. In theory we would buy something else too but for the most part we are all broke due to the lowered pay!


That and the way Uber drivers leave the bathrooms the same way they leave the ones at airport lots


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> They've done that since the beginning. Sure, current discounts they don't pass down to driver. But in the beginning when fares were higher for drivers, Uber was giving discounts to pax to stimulate business. When they could no longer afford discounts, they lowered driver pay, effectively passing on discounts to drivers
> 
> 
> That and the way Uber drivers leave the bathrooms the same way they leave the ones at airport lots


Like Uber Passengers LEAVE OUR CARS !?!?


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

At one Subway. I had them make the sandwich, then, the man behind the counter said that his manager told him he couldn't honor the free sandwich coupon and I refused to pay him and left.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Ubersinger said:


> At one Subway. I had them make the sandwich, then, the man behind the counter said that his manager told him he couldn't honor the free sandwich coupon and I refused to pay him and left.


I don't blame you. A deal is a deal.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

LADryver said:


> Now I understand. Some drivers are not reading the requirements. 1) You have to click on the note heading to find the details. Details are The Psrticipating Location. You either go there or do not get your goody. Then next, once there, only when actually at the cash register and without bothering anyone, you click on the redemption button and have ten minutes to use whatever it is, a scannable coupon barcode more than likely. Then you take your item like a paying customer. Subway probably counted on generating accompanying sales. But they do not know Uber drivers. Be that as it may, they as a store are not at revenue loss. Apparently some stores are being robbed by uninformed drivers? They do not give free stuff. The coupon makes it free if it is the correct location.


I've been to participating locations and they're making me pay something for a drink. I've been told the manager decides how much to charge.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

May H. said:


> I've been to participating locations and they're making me pay something for a drink. I've been told the manager decides how much to charge.


Can you please give details? I presume you opened the link at the cash register. What did the cashier say?


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

When you get 10 20 30 40 people coming into your business, everyday, for even free drinks much less sandwiches who can blame them.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

June132017 said:


> I don't blame you. A deal is a deal.


They saw the coupon and refused to scan it?



Major League said:


> When you get 10 20 30 40 people coming into your business, everyday, for even free drinks much less sandwiches who can blame them.


With coupons, if used properly, it is like any sale. What is different about this one? You have used gift cards and coupons before, right? So what about this coupon makes it stand out? Well, edit: It isnt a coupon. There is a location, ten minute timer, and redeemed button. By tracking, Subway sends money to the restaurant as some part of their dealings but it has no effect on the cash sales of the day, a number on which the franchise is judged. That is why managers are bothered. Giving out drinks with nothing to show for it Or cookies, etc


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Major League said:


> When you get 10 20 30 40 people coming into your business, everyday, for even free drinks much less sandwiches who can blame them.


I Agree. The promo should have been this. Go in,buy any six inch sub and get a free cookie and soda. Never do something in business where no money at all goes into the till.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I Agree. The promo should have been this. Go in,buy any six inch sub and get a free cookie and soda. Never do something in business where no money at all goes into the till.


Don't they have a meal special where that's the case you get to chose either a cookie or bag a chips for free with a sandwich and soda I think.

Not to defend Uber here because god knows they don't deserve it but had they done a promotional rewards program where drivers had to buy something to obtain the promotional reward drivers would rightfully feel even more insulted than they already do by the offer of what's already such a chintzy reward given the thousands Uber makes off the sweat of their labor. Hell I got better rewards from the paper route company I worked for as a kid back in the day.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> Don't they have a meal special where that's the case you get to chose either a cookie or bag a chips for free with a sandwich and soda I think.
> 
> Not to defend Uber here because god knows they don't deserve it but had they done a promotional rewards program where drivers had to buy something to obtain the promotional reward drivers would rightfully feel even more insulted than they already do by the offer of what's already such a chintzy reward given the thousands Uber makes off the sweat of their labor. Hell I got better rewards from the paper route company I worked for as a kid back in the day.


I was speaking from Subway's point of view. If I had people coming into my store I would want them to leave at least a few pennies.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I was speaking from Subway's point of view. If I had people coming into my store I would want them to leave at least a few pennies.


Totally got that. If you look at one of my earlier replies on this topic I did the same.

Sort of bounced my comment off yours but really I just think it's a pretty insulting reward for drivers.

Also It wouldn't surprise me if the real reason the guy who created the program for Uber left the company as a result of a general level of dissatisfaction with the results of that rewards program. Something tells me they're churning through part time drivers at a quicker pace since they started that program.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> Don't they have a meal special where that's the case you get to chose either a cookie or bag a chips for free with a sandwich and soda I think.
> 
> Not to defend Uber here because god knows they don't deserve it but had they done a promotional rewards program where drivers had to buy something to obtain the promotional reward drivers would rightfully feel even more insulted than they already do by the offer of what's already such a chintzy reward given the thousands Uber makes off the sweat of their labor. Hell I got better rewards from the paper route company I worked for as a kid back in the day.


Last year around this time they did just that during the week of cheers or whatever they called it, they "rewarded" drivers with Starbucks BOGO buy one get one coupons they've evolved to "free" snacks that require a 7 mile drive and expire in 10 minutes LMAO any driver excited or utilizing this crap doesn't even realize they're being spit on & insulted

Here's a "free" cookie & soda don't consider it costs us .50 from the $1-5 we steal from you on every 1-10 mile ride to pay for it, 50% of your fare, & 90% of surge rides...


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

If you load the map you get a choice of participating restaurants including those much closer. The Subway nearest is not psrticipating but another 1.6 miles away is. The first one shown was 6 miles. Maybe the technology company has trouble knowing distances. This giveaway feels good so long as I can dream of that free 20 ounce soda. Apparently the water hole is a mirage? Managers who refuse it or try to charge for it are ess see you morning.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> Last year around this time they did just that during the week of cheers or whatever they called it, they "rewarded" drivers with Starbucks BOGO buy one get one coupons they've evolved to "free" snacks that require a 7 mile drive and expire in 10 minutes LMAO any driver excited or utilizing this crap doesn't even realize they're being spit on & insulted
> 
> Here's a "free" cookie & soda don't consider it costs us .50 from the $1-5 we steal from you on every 1-10 mile ride to pay for it, 50% of your fare, & 90% of surge rides...


Ha. I recall and I didn't go for that either, and as I recall there was a lot of driver grumbling about that Starbucks deal round these parts back then as well.


----------



## DonRon (Sep 4, 2017)

WAHN said:


> I stopped reading when I got to this:
> 
> Uber does nothing significant for drivers.
> 
> ...


It wasn't pretty but you understood, didn't you


----------

